# Printing On Stone And Marble



## jppurdon (Jul 4, 2007)

THANKS GUYS FOR THE GREAT HELP ON CANVASS. The pre-treatment worked great. Now I have another question, Im printing on tumbled marble and stone tile
I use the pre-treatment and the print looks fine, then I use 2 coats of post treatment and still looks great. The only problem they are still scratching and are not water resistant. Any Ideas


----------



## the funk (Aug 8, 2007)

jppurdon said:


> THANKS GUYS FOR THE GREAT HELP ON CANVASS. The pre-treatment worked great. Now I have another question, Im printing on tumbled marble and stone tile
> I use the pre-treatment and the print looks fine, then I use 2 coats of post treatment and still looks great. The only problem they are still scratching and are not water resistant. Any Ideas


Im having the same problems with my tiles. 
It has to be the posttreatment because the ink doesnt "sink in."
Im going to try some autobody clearcoat because of its apparent properties. I may also consider something from an art store that may require being kilnd.
Did you ever try not pretreating a nonglazed tile? It would still have to be printed with a low ink output I would imagine.
Thats on my to do list as well!!!


----------



## the funk (Aug 8, 2007)

Can you explain stone tile? Its not ceramic, right?


----------



## jppurdon (Jul 4, 2007)

Hey the funk,
I've even tried what the guy at Lowes says they use for protection of the tiles fron anything that still didn't work. I'm currently letting the stone cure longer between post treatment, on the second day with the second coat. I'll let you know?


----------



## howrdstern (May 7, 2007)

Aksarben Sign & Graphic Supplies - Your online resource for Superfrog Frog Juice.

sign supply stores carry this


the clear coat is the 7000


----------



## the funk (Aug 8, 2007)

Im looking for scrub brush with hardcore chemical cleaner resistant. Can anyone say that for frog juice or anything else clearcoat wise? The clearcoat from Krylon in a can made the water bead up great but as soon as pressure was applied, there went my image.
Thanks for that frog juice link. They claim that its ready after 30 min but it takes 30 days to become fully hardened. Does that mean its hard enough for a scrub brush?


----------



## howrdstern (May 7, 2007)

i'm not sure because i have not used frog juice- but i know a lot of outdoor signs are UV/ weather protected with the clear coat. perhaps call them and ask


----------

